# what can i put in with my electric yellow cichlids?



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

hi, i have a 40 gallon (150L) tank with 7 electric yellows and 2 bristlenose catfish. i was wondering what else i can put in my tank which wont effect my yellows and bristlenose breeding ? can someone give me some ideas thank you.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

91.4cm x 45.7cm x 43.2cm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I might stick with just the labs. They will eat your BN fry though.

If you really wanted to add something look into 1m:4f of a Cynotilapia Afra species like Jalo Reef.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I probably wouldn't even add the afra... maybe a single demasoni for contrast.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Of a single male Aulonocara, who is already bigger than the Labs... something like a stuartgranti variant that is mostly blue.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

if going with a peacock, wouldn't you want a bit more aggressive jacobfreibergi to offset the L caeruleus? A 40's pretty small for a peacock though imo.


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

i never see my yellow labs they are always hiding so i want to add some different fish so i actually have something to look at  
thanks for all your opinions.. and if my BN breed it will be good, i know the fry will get eaten by my labs but if some survive it will be great


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

chiroken said:


> if going with a peacock, wouldn't you want a bit more aggressive jacobfreibergi to offset the L caeruleus? A 40's pretty small for a peacock though imo.


I've bred Maulana in a 29 gallon with Labs before... the Maulana were easily dominant... like I said you want the peacock to be larger.


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

could i put electric blues in there with the yellows ? 1m:3-4f


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

zdawgz said:


> could i put electric blues in there with the yellows ? 1m:3-4f


Sciaenochromis fryeri are too aggressive for such a tank in my experience.


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

what do you suggest I should put in there with them ? and will adding a different species make them come out abit more


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Try adding more labs. Too few fish can make everyone skittish and timid. Sounds like what you're experiencing.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

zdawgz said:


> what do you suggest I should put in there with them ? and will adding a different species make them come out abit more


If you want them to come out more, get a half dozen Tiger Barbs, or Australian Rainbow fish, or Giant Danios.


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Try adding more labs. Too few fish can make everyone skittish and timid. Sounds like what you're experiencing.


ill try that first. what ratio am i suppose to have ? at the moment i have 1m:7f i was thinking of getting another male and 3 females :fish:


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> zdawgz said:
> 
> 
> > what do you suggest I should put in there with them ? and will adding a different species make them come out abit more
> ...


are tiger barbs aggressive ? if not how many should i add


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I was under the impression that you had juveniles. If you do indeed have those confirmed ratios, add a dither fish as rennsport suggested.

You did state initially that you have 7 labs. 1 male and 7 females is plenty for your tank.


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

sorry i hit the wrong key i have 6 females and all 7 labs are about 3" long


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

i would put a pic up but i dont know how to


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

this is what i see everyday !! there is 7 fish in there and i never see them !! 







[/URL][/img]


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

zdawgz said:


> rennsport2011 said:
> 
> 
> > zdawgz said:
> ...


Tiger Barbs chase a lot and can be aggressive towards fish that are slow and have long fins... so they are problematic with guppies, bettas and angelfish in particular. They will chase each other a lot, but rarely is there any real issue. They pose no threat to Malawian cichlids.


----------



## zdawgz (Aug 31, 2014)

sweet ! thanks all of you for the good advice im kind of new to the whole fish keeping thing ahah thanks alot guys much appreciated


----------

